# neuter scooter



## rjaboy (Aug 15, 2006)

If any one is familiar with a mobile vet unit called the neuter scooter please read this! This group neuters cats and dogs in large groups at a time for a low cost. Each animal is assigned a number the proceedure is done, and then they are put back in a carrier till you pick them up later that evening. We took a perfectly health 5 mth old kitten to get neutered and when we picked him up and opened the carrier at home he was dead. We called the team and they met us back at the site. The nurse said "Oh I must have gave him too much anesthetic" Do not take any of your anaimals to these people. We got what we paid for, and If i can prevent this from happening to anyone else my job is done....thank you for your time


----------

